# Direct connect through a router



## Bsx (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello
i have a problem connecting and hosting a direct connect network game on C&C generals game.. i know it because i have a router.. how can i solve this? 

my router is:
EDIMAX 
BR-6014K 

thank u very much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put the computer in question in the DMZ of the router, all ports will be forwarded to it.


----------



## Bsx (Oct 9, 2004)

i don't know what is DMZ and how to do what u said.. 
can u please explain me how to do it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You'll have to check the user's manual. I can't find that one in the web, and I've never seen that router before.


----------

